# NFS Rivals Steuerung



## Schumi777 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo !
Da es ja beim neuen NFS keine Lenkradsteuerung gibt , kann man ja nur mit Tastatur oder Pad fahren . Habe z. B bei mir den XBOX Controller dran . Kann ich mir die Tasten selber belegen  wo was ist und wenn ja wie oder muß ich die vordefinierte Steuerung benutzen ??
Habe bis jetzt nichts gefunden wie das geht !! Vielleicht weiß das ja einer von euch !
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab das Game nicht, aber normalerweise kannst Du bei den NFS-Teilen bei den Optionen fürs Spiel umstellen - evlt. musst Du dort erst oben "Gamepad" auswählen und kannst erst danach die Tasten umbelegen. Aber es MÜSSTE möglich sein.


----------



## Schumi777 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo .
Ich werde noch mal alles ausprobieren . Vielleicht klappts ja . Danke.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## Dragnir (10. Dezember 2013)

Schumi777 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Da es ja beim neuen NFS keine Lenkradsteuerung gibt , kann man ja nur mit Tastatur oder Pad fahren . Habe z. B bei mir den XBOX Controller dran . Kann ich mir die Tasten selber belegen  wo was ist und wenn ja wie oder muß ich die vordefinierte Steuerung benutzen ??
> Habe bis jetzt nichts gefunden wie das geht !! Vielleicht weiß das ja einer von euch !
> Gruß Kalle


 


Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab das Game nicht, aber normalerweise kannst Du bei den NFS-Teilen bei den Optionen fürs Spiel umstellen - evlt. musst Du dort erst oben "Gamepad" auswählen und kannst erst danach die Tasten umbelegen. Aber es MÜSSTE möglich sein.


 
Falsch.
Meines Wissens das erste NFS bei dem das so ist aber man kann nichts ändern an der Belegung. Es funktionieren auch nur XBox Controller ODER Tastatur - nichts anderes. (habe das Game)

Äusserst schwache Leistung EA.


----------



## Dragnir (10. Dezember 2013)

so sieht das ingame aus: http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3467/zdfjsgfd_jpg.htm


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2013)

Das ist echt schwach, aber wenigstens HAT er ja den Xbox-Controller...


----------



## Dragnir (10. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schwach, ja allerdings. Hatte auch Mühe mein Logitech F510 (Gamepad) zum laufen zu bekommen weil ich echt nicht einsehe mir extra dafür nen XBox Controller zu holen.
Konnte es dadurch lösen dass das Ding an der Rückseite nen Schalter für Direkt-Input hat und somit quasi nen XBox Controller emuliert, dadurch gings dann.

Aber wie gesagt, das einzige was sich neu belegen lässt ist die Tastaturzuweisung  :-I


----------

